# visa cancelled



## nelliemelba (Aug 11, 2012)

I am about to have my de facto visa cancelled as the relationship has broken up, I failed to notify Immi or my employers. Not sure if they will give me a bridging visa. 
My question is I plan to go to Uni in 2013 and am applying now,
is it likely that my student visa will be turned down due to previous visa infringements?


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Defecto Visa? whats the subclass of your visa?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

It is highly likely if you have breached your visa you will have difficuly obtaining another. I suggest you speak with a registered migration agent because you could infact receive a ban from entering australia for up to 10 years.


----------



## nelliemelba (Aug 11, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Defecto Visa? whats the subclass of your visa?


Thanks for your reply
Partner temporary visa (subclass 820) I just wondered if they would still let me have a student visa?


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

How long has it been since the relationship break up and did your ex notify immigration?


----------



## nelliemelba (Aug 11, 2012)

striiing said:


> How long has it been since the relationship break up and did your ex notify immigration?


 No my ex partner said he would vouch that we were still together , But I believe his new girlfriend has told people she was going to use Immigration dob in on line and sure enough they have come looking for me. unfortunately I did not tell my employers as of course my visa seemed valid. I feel really stupid because I may have been able to get a work sponsored visa but because I want to go to Uni I did not do this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Due to the deception I'd be packing my stuff waiting for the 28 day notice to leave the country. There is nothing to stop you applying for a student visa but as you didn't do it before your visa expired or cancelled you won't get a bridging visa. You need a registered migration agent to argue your case as to why you shouldn't get a lifetime ban!


----------

